# Strange creaking sound from front wheel



## CaptainMorgan (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey all, 
I am at my wits end with trying to solve this problem. I bought a 2001 Nissan X-trail but before I picked it up the owner got the wheel bearing replaced by a mechanic. After collecting, I noticed a noise that sounded like a bearing, jacked it up and there was lots of play. Went back to the mechanic, and after thinking it was a faulty bearing, then claimed it was the CV and replaced it. As soon as I left I got a strange noise (Were it get tricky, I will explain the best I can), it sounded like a creaking sound, similar to what you can get coming from suspension. It only happens under gentle braking at low speeds and pulsates (But no feel of a wrapped rotor at all). I took it back to the mechanic again and he said he couldn't figure it out. He just pulled it all apart, then put it back together. Sound went for a bout a week then came back. I thought it must be something to do with the brakes, so I sprayed WD40 on the pads and the sound went.... for another 1.5 weeks. I thought maybe it was pads so replaced them. But sound is still there. 
I am now getting the sounds at higher speed braking (sounds more scrapy than creaky at higher speed) and also a squeaking sound when driving around normally. Please does anyone have any suggestions!?

I have a video I can show, but because it is my first post, I can't post links yet. I will see if I can add to comments


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a video of the sound being made https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ya60ffXGRbbAuIf0wGTr_XuBW4Y0Z3Xz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Check for the ball joint and suspension linkage. 
How's the engine mounts?
Anything that's related with front end.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Those are some strange sounds. I was thinking it was the ABS acting up. What is throwing me is the idea of spraying WD40 on brakes but I guess you meant on the bolts to remove them as opposed to actually spraying to pads and rotors. If a brake pad is sticking its most likely a seized caliper pin. Like Otomodo said it needs an inspection, and possibly another mechanic. I have heard of issues on Rogues where the wrong CV joint is installed, as they can be side specific. Good luck. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

CaptainMorgan said:


> This is a video of the sound being made https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ya60ffXGRbbAuIf0wGTr_XuBW4Y0Z3Xz/view?usp=sharing


There's a good chance that the ABS motor is making that noise. Here's a video clip to listen to:


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Oct 10, 2019)

otomodo said:


> Check for the ball joint and suspension linkage.
> How's the engine mounts?
> Anything that's related with front end.


That is what I was thinking first up, but an inspection has shown them to all be in actually really good condition.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Oct 10, 2019)

rogoman said:


> There's a good chance that the ABS motor is making that noise. Here's a video clip to listen to:


I mentioned ABS has it does have that sound about it, however it seemed to be fine. I am starting to think he had put in the wrong CV or at least a bad aftermarket one.


----------



## CaptainMorgan (Oct 10, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> Those are some strange sounds. I was thinking it was the ABS acting up. What is throwing me is the idea of spraying WD40 on brakes but I guess you meant on the bolts to remove them as opposed to actually spraying to pads and rotors. If a brake pad is sticking its most likely a seized caliper pin. Like Otomodo said it needs an inspection, and possibly another mechanic. I have heard of issues on Rogues where the wrong CV joint is installed, as they can be side specific. Good luck. Let us know what you find out.


No, I know it sounds weird but we had checked everything and I wanted to start to isolate things. I sprayed on the pads to see what would happen. Surprisinly, the noise stopped, but even more surprizing was that under braking, there was no pull and braking was even. Needless to say, I replaced the pads after (don't won't pads that are soaked in WD40 on long term). But also thought I had narrowed the problem down. I gave the brakes, rotor, etc a good clean when I did replace them. Straight after the sound was back. The first mechanic thought he would replace the rotor, but didn't. Although I can't see how that would of done much. I am tending towards thinking the CV is no good, but a bit of WD40 got down in there and made it good short term.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If it was the pads rubbing then I would think your problem is linked to one of the two caliper pins being seized. Thanks for the WD40 explanation.


----------



## mr. c (Jun 18, 2005)

CaptainMorgan said:


> Hey all,
> I am at my wits end with trying to solve this problem. I bought a 2001 Nissan X-trail but before I picked it up the owner got the wheel bearing replaced by a mechanic. After collecting, I noticed a noise that sounded like a bearing, jacked it up and there was lots of play. Went back to the mechanic, and after thinking it was a faulty bearing, then claimed it was the CV and replaced it. As soon as I left I got a strange noise (Were it get tricky, I will explain the best I can), it sounded like a creaking sound, similar to what you can get coming from suspension. It only happens under gentle braking at low speeds and pulsates (But no feel of a wrapped rotor at all). I took it back to the mechanic again and he said he couldn't figure it out. He just pulled it all apart, then put it back together. Sound went for a bout a week then came back. I thought it must be something to do with the brakes, so I sprayed WD40 on the pads and the sound went.... for another 1.5 weeks. I thought maybe it was pads so replaced them. But sound is still there.
> I am now getting the sounds at higher speed braking (sounds more scrapy than creaky at higher speed) and also a squeaking sound when driving around normally. Please does anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> I have a video I can show, but because it is my first post, I can't post links yet. I will see if I can add to comments


The description of the noise you describe reminds me of a similar noise I had on my 01 Maxima. It would return every 10-20,000 miles after doing some kind of work (I think replacing the wheel bearings) that required pulling off the axle nut. It turned out that even though the axle nut was seemingly tight, it needed to be re-torqued. After re-torquing the noise would go away.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

CaptainMorgan said:


> Hey all,
> I am at my wits end with trying to solve this problem. I bought a 2001 Nissan X-trail but before I picked it up the owner got the wheel bearing replaced by a mechanic. After collecting, I noticed a noise that sounded like a bearing, jacked it up and there was lots of play. Went back to the mechanic, and after thinking it was a faulty bearing, then claimed it was the CV and replaced it. As soon as I left I got a strange noise (Were it get tricky, I will explain the best I can), it sounded like a creaking sound, similar to what you can get coming from suspension. It only happens under gentle braking at low speeds and pulsates (But no feel of a wrapped rotor at all). I took it back to the mechanic again and he said he couldn't figure it out. He just pulled it all apart, then put it back together. Sound went for a bout a week then came back. I thought it must be something to do with the brakes, so I sprayed WD40 on the pads and the sound went.... for another 1.5 weeks. I thought maybe it was pads so replaced them. But sound is still there.
> I am now getting the sounds at higher speed braking (sounds more scrapy than creaky at higher speed) and also a squeaking sound when driving around normally. Please does anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> I have a video I can show, but because it is my first post, I can't post links yet. I will see if I can add to comments


This sound like the brake cal


CaptainMorgan said:


> Hey all,
> I am at my wits end with trying to solve this problem. I bought a 2001 Nissan X-trail but before I picked it up the owner got the wheel bearing replaced by a mechanic. After collecting, I noticed a noise that sounded like a bearing, jacked it up and there was lots of play. Went back to the mechanic, and after thinking it was a faulty bearing, then claimed it was the CV and replaced it. As soon as I left I got a strange noise (Were it get tricky, I will explain the best I can), it sounded like a creaking sound, similar to what you can get coming from suspension. It only happens under gentle braking at low speeds and pulsates (But no feel of a wrapped rotor at all). I took it back to the mechanic again and he said he couldn't figure it out. He just pulled it all apart, then put it back together. Sound went for a bout a week then came back. I thought it must be something to do with the brakes, so I sprayed WD40 on the pads and the sound went.... for another 1.5 weeks. I thought maybe it was pads so replaced them. But sound is still there.
> I am now getting the sounds at higher speed braking (sounds more scrapy than creaky at higher speed) and also a squeaking sound when driving around normally. Please does anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> I have a video I can show, but because it is my first post, I can't post links yet. I will see if I can add to comments


The noise is coming from the pad clips. The pad is not sliding freely in the clips. Either the clips were mispositioned or not fixed well.
Thanks


CaptainMorgan said:


> This is a video of the sound being made https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ya60ffXGRbbAuIf0wGTr_XuBW4Y0Z3Xz/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

The noise is coming from the pad clips. The pad is not sliding freely in the clips. The clips are mispositioned or not fixed well. As you spray with WD 40, it give that lubrication for the pad to slid for some time and stick again. Take the car to break specialist.
Thanks.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

CaptainMorgan said:


> Hey all,
> I am at my wits end with trying to solve this problem. I bought a 2001 Nissan X-trail but before I picked it up the owner got the wheel bearing replaced by a mechanic. After collecting, I noticed a noise that sounded like a bearing, jacked it up and there was lots of play. Went back to the mechanic, and after thinking it was a faulty bearing, then claimed it was the CV and replaced it. As soon as I left I got a strange noise (Were it get tricky, I will explain the best I can), it sounded like a creaking sound, similar to what you can get coming from suspension. It only happens under gentle braking at low speeds and pulsates (But no feel of a wrapped rotor at all). I took it back to the mechanic again and he said he couldn't figure it out. He just pulled it all apart, then put it back together. Sound went for a bout a week then came back. I thought it must be something to do with the brakes, so I sprayed WD40 on the pads and the sound went.... for another 1.5 weeks. I thought maybe it was pads so replaced them. But sound is still there.
> I am now getting the sounds at higher speed braking (sounds more scrapy than creaky at higher speed) and also a squeaking sound when driving around normally. Please does anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> I have a video I can show, but because it is my first post, I can't post links yet. I will see if I can add to comments





CaptainMorgan said:


> Hey all,
> I am at my wits end with trying to solve this problem. I bought a 2001 Nissan X-trail but before I picked it up the owner got the wheel bearing replaced by a mechanic. After collecting, I noticed a noise that sounded like a bearing, jacked it up and there was lots of play. Went back to the mechanic, and after thinking it was a faulty bearing, then claimed it was the CV and replaced it. As soon as I left I got a strange noise (Were it get tricky, I will explain the best I can), it sounded like a creaking sound, similar to what you can get coming from suspension. It only happens under gentle braking at low speeds and pulsates (But no feel of a wrapped rotor at all). I took it back to the mechanic again and he said he couldn't figure it out. He just pulled it all apart, then put it back together. Sound went for a bout a week then came back. I thought it must be something to do with the brakes, so I sprayed WD40 on the pads and the sound went.... for another 1.5 weeks. I thought maybe it was pads so replaced them. But sound is still there.
> I am now getting the sounds at higher speed braking (sounds more scrapy than creaky at higher speed) and also a squeaking sound when driving around normally. Please does anyone have any suggestions!?
> 
> I have a video I can show, but because it is my first post, I can't post links yet. I will see if I can add to comments


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

Please your guide pin may also bend and this prevent the free sliding of the pad for that matter taking the clip along whenever the break is apply. 
Thank.


----------

